

Remember Last.FM? - muratmutlu
http://plc.vc/lastfm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+svbtle+%28Svbtle+Featured%29

======
siddboots
They certainly aren't a drammatic innovator, but they've managed to stay
strong for more than a decade by slowly refining their core service. I've been
using it since 2004, and have more than 100,000 scrobbles. What I want out of
their product is a way to easily record and capture statistics about my
listening habits across multiple devices and operating systems, and last.fm
does that very well.

I agree that recommendations are limited, but to be honest I'm okay with
relying on humans for that.

------
ryanmcbride
I still use and love last.fm. There's definitely a cult following out there if
you know where to look.

Also, as per the lament of the author of this post, Soundcloud can totally
scrobble: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/soundcloud-
scrobbl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/soundcloud-
scrobbler/kpeffoigdfgjdbbijlaaodoicejjbpcg?hl=en)

------
jordanthoms
I joined last.fm in 2006 and subscribed to their radio service for a while -
but it always played the same few songs in each genre despite having much more
than that on their service, which got old, so I moved to Spotify.

Now I use Google Music, which has a great radio feature and the ability to
play anything specific I want also.

------
marcioaguiar
I use last.fm since 2009 and it seems like it's forgotten. The user experience
is very sluggish.

So much possibilities and nothing done. Grooveshark proposes to recommend
music based on your last.fm account but I don't think it does a very good job.

